# Beware foton tractors from national machinery traders foton review



## markty32 (May 10, 2014)

national machinery traders selling foton ft504 lemon review "foton tractor" a bunch of rip off husband and wife!!!!

look at this 
YES I GOT RIPPED OFF I have had the tractor just over a few months now and have about 15 hrs or so., on it. The dealer national machinery traders pty ltd foton tractors doesnt help at all, rubbish foton tractor. Following issues fuel tank and injector pump leaking from main housing, also hydraulic pump leaking i have a warranty "yeah right" I want a full refund so i can buy a different brand. Another major issue is the gearbox is very tight and wont go into gear. I call national machinery traders pty ltd whom supply foton tractors and no help!! rip offi want a refund! What are my rights?

THEY SUCKED ME INTO THIS DEAL AND TOLD ME IT WAS THE BEST CHINESE ON THE MARKET!!!

yeah right i am not happy Come out and fix this as you promised me a parts/labour warranty

also did you no this company has over 5 business names with ABN DODGY'

national machinery traders selling foton tractors bad news is out finally and im not the only one other members from tractor forums agree and we are going all the way.

contact me if you are even considering buying a foton tractor

I am going all the way with this!!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Marky, sounds like you got a bad deal. Foton? Really.....it don't take a lot to know you're buying a POS. can't you sell it for scrap and just about break even? Good luck....


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I must say, if it was marketed to me as "the best Chinese on the market" I would have run for the hills. I wish you luck in getting a refund.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like expecting quality from the Harbor Freight catalogue.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Maybe the metal used in Foton tractors isn't worth it as scrap metal even?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Farmboy555 said:


> I must say, if it was marketed to me as "the best Chinese on the market" I would have run for the hills.


 Exactly what I was thinking.....the best Chinese on the market sure is saying a lot. I would have busted a gut laughing if someone told me that about something I was looking at.....of course I would not have been looking to buy a POS chinese tractor in the first place.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

People have to finally learn that if it says "made in China" it should really say "buy at your own risk".
Don't know if I already shared this: bought a big bench vice made in china. It broke in about a year. When it broke, I found the inside of the "cast iron" was filled with body putty!!!
Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> People have to finally learn that if it says "made in China" it should really say "buy at your own risk".
> Don't know if I already shared this: bought a big bench vice made in china. It broke in about a year. When it broke, I found the inside of the "cast iron" was filled with body putty!!!
> Pretty cool, huh?


Plenty of quality products made in China, including the iPhone I'm using to post this. Tractors and vises, however, not so much.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Way more crap than quality, not just tractors and vices.
Anyone remember the worldwide recall on Chinese drywall and all the problems it caused? 
http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/chinese-drywall-problems-health-effects-32402.html
Or how about Chinese toothpaste with anti freeze? http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/02/us/02toothpaste.html
Or the dog biscuits with melamine?
http://www.fda.gov/forconsumers/consumerupdates/ucm092802.htm
Or the kids toys with lead paint?
http://health.howstuffworks.com/wellness/preventive-care/china-lead-poisoning.htm

China has huge toxic pollution problems in the foods we import from them
Read here: http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/231731-top-5-imported-foods-from-china-you-should-avoid/

Nice how all the liberals and environmental wackos are up your butt here in the USA about spitting on the ground, but they don't dare go to China and mouth off there, do they?


----------



## markty32 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for your support folks., I am not against all imports though food is a big no no!! All the world this is a problem and yes it should be monitored and local production should occur.

I am not the only one in this bad tractor experience! found others check below storys the government is going to be good friends with national machinery traders foton tractor review

many of us in the same boat i am loaded with emails and contact information and will be going live with it all. Thanks for your support guy/women )

Avoid National machinery foton tractor


Currently 1/5 Stars.
1.0/5 Stars

Don't buy a tractor from this company! they claim that they will look after your tractor with a a full parts and labour warranty if a problems should arise, well that is rubbish.5 months after notifying them about a host of problems associated with the cheap tractors that the sell and that they sold to me,nothing has been done. They will use excuse after excuse to avoid fixing anything, tractors arrive covered in surface rust as do all the accessories that are all sitting out in the weather, everything they sell is of substandard quality and will more than likely break after the first use! Brakes grind like you would not believe, and don't rely on them to stop you because they wont! i am lucky i was not killed the first time i used it on a small hill on my driveway! i applied the brakes and the tractor just rolled straight backwards. Unless you are travelling at no more than walking pace then the brakes are useless! , the seat will not lock in place and slides about as you drive&#8230;&#8230;. with repeated use of your "new" tractor (that is if you get to use it!) you will notice bits will fall off, welds will crack, oil seals will leak. Air Conditioners that are next to useless and are basically only a fan! All i can say is don't waste your money here! please buy a know brand. i ordered a paid for a 6" Grader blade, and they delivered me a 5"grader blade. the other accessories that they sell are cheap and nasty also, one of them the pins broke with the first use, and within a few minutes. substandard cheap chinese junk

national machinery traders foton tractor review national machinery traders foton tractor review


----------



## markty32 (May 10, 2014)

i will load all bad reviews about national machinery traders trade foton tractor reviews to help others in what they want to buy


----------



## markty32 (May 10, 2014)

OH GOD!! After doing some more research on the net the only things i am finding is a company that i handed my hard cash to and purchased my Foton tractor from national machinery traders. I am worried there name is up for re-newal if they go out of business i will bleed!!! Another friendly review i have found

another story about National machinery traders foton tractor review

archerpalms1
3 weeks ago

And plenty of people that are unhappy with them....
Date: 17/04/2014
if only i had come across this site before purchasing my tractor.Brand new tractor with oil leaks from day one.these guys advertise "beware of parts only warranty" well i think it would have to be better that their parts and labour warranty? It seems national machinery, is all care and no responsibility when it comes to what they sell.Yes they are quick to sell you a tractor for a large some of money.but when it comes to repairs? you are left in the dark and nust left in stunning silence.All i can hope for is that others read these reviews and think twice.I am looking at my legal options over this matter and have raised the issue of taking these scammers to court as they are not going to get away with it.
rating 1/5 Date: 14/04/2014
Beware of national machinery. that are an absolute joke! tractors that do more but cost less, pha.Should be tractors that cost you more in spare parts and repairs , and do less because they always break down and you can't use them. Cheapest is definitely NOT the best! Real rating? less that pathetic.
rating 1/5 Date: 06/04/2014
Oh, and the 5 star rating on the 15/11/2013 was made by myself, before the tractor arrived. Now? i wish i had never dealt with this company! I should have listened to my gut instinct and bought a decent reliable brand, not opted for unreliable,Cheap Chinese junk. Not to mention the highly unprofessional and unhelpful staff (well i should quantify that.) They are very helpful, and will answer all of your questions, in a very rapid manner.That is until you have paid your money. It all goes downhill from there. The emails become less, you have to badger them to get any details,they delivery will be delayed.Any excuse they can find they will use it! Bottom line is, you should not buy a tractor from this company, well that is unless of course you want an expensive Red elephant sitting there gathering more rust, while you wait for the non existent repairs, that will never start.
rating 1/5 Date: 06/04/2014
Seems Foton is the new Agrison! i too was sucked in by them, they are so helpful until they have your money...then they just ignore all of your emails and calls. Avoid!They claim that they offer parts and Labour warranty, ha what crap! they don't even fix your problem, just excuses. AVOID AVOID AVOID AVOID!
rating 1/5 Date: 05/12/2013
If there was 0 star I would select that! My slasher fell apart in 20 minutes and the so called parts and labour warranty means nothing Been trying to have it fixed for 5 months they do not care at all!!!!
rating 1/5 Date: 21/11/2013
I am sick of their ill treatment to me and will pursue it legally if anybody knows more about these dodgy dealers national machinery traders I will love to hear your stories too.
rating 1/5 Date: 20/11/2013
They sold me used as a new I'm not happy and will fight these lieing husband and wife in legal system
rating 1/5 Date: 20/11/2013
Some great advertising from foton but no back up service when they have your money. Wish I never got one they don't even deserve 1 star


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

So why didn't you do a little research before making a major purchase like a tractor? In todays day and age and the internet you can find out a lot about stuff and people in a few minutes.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Markty 32', being in Australia, if you bought the tractor after 1 January 2011 you have remedies available under the Australian Consumer Law (ACL) through the ACCC (Australian Competition and Consumer Commission) as all goods have to be of merchantable durable and acceptable quality amongst other things.

Bleating on a forum will not do a thing to get you a remedy.

Here is an extract from the nutshell version of the ACL :

"Be aware of your rights as a farmer

From 1 January 2011, every Australian farm will have the same rights and responsibilities under the Australian Consumer Law.

By knowing your rights you will be better equipped to run your farm.

Good business behaviour

You are entitled to expect every business you deal with to honour its obligations under the Australian Consumer Law (ACL).

Businesses must not make false, misleading or deceptive claims about a product or service.

All businesses are entitled not to be treated in an unconscionable way by other businesses.

Know your rights when purchasing goods and services

When making business purchases, the ACL provides businesses with guaranteed rights.

When a business purchases a good of a value of $40,000 or less, for use within the business, the law guarantees the product must be safe, durable, free from defects, fit for purpose, acceptable in appearance, match its description and match any sample or demonstration model. This does not prevent extra warranties being offered to you.

You also have these guaranteed rights when buying road vehicles or trailers for use principally in the transport of goods on public roads."

You need to get the ACCC or your State Consumer Affairs Government department involved

Remedies may be repair, return and refund, or compensation, the remedy available depends on what the problem is and you need advice on that.

Under ACL even a 12 month written warranty can have greater reach than the time expressed. eg under the ACL goods must be durable to a reasonable level, 24 months may be too short a time for a tractor to fail ie it fails the reasonable durability test.

Every business in Australia is bound by the ACL which cannot be contracted out of.

Get on your bike and go see either an ACCC office or the State Consumer Affairs, take the fellow complainants along too, the ACCC does not mess around with shonky dealers and will prosecute them if their conduct is bad enough or not remedied and I believe can even go after the directors if the company fails.

For what it is worth, I have 2 Fotons a 504 bare tractor about a 2002 model and was so impressed with it, I bought a second a 604 with a level lift FEL. They have been fantastic with the only gripe being loose nuts and bolts. A couple of hours with spanners fixed most of that. THe only oil leaks are from quick connect hydraulic connectors.

There are now plenty of "name" brand tractors that are made in Eastern Europe, India and China, coming out of the same factories as Indian and Chinese brands but it seems that if painted the right colour consumers are happy. Check out Mahindra an Indian conglomerate, the largest seller of tractors in the world and with I believe the largest tractor factory in the world, operations in the US, UK China, Brazil, Australia to name a few countries. Here is a small quote from Wikipedia:

*Mahindra & Mahindra Limited* (*M&M*) is an Indian multinational automobile manufacturing corporation headquartered in Mumbai.[2] It is one of the largest vehicle manufacturers by production in India and the largest seller of tractors across the world.[3] It is a part of Mahindra Group, an Indian conglomerate.

It seems you got a lemon tractor from a dealer that should not be in business so assert your rights either with the help of the government or through the courts in your own right armed with the powerful provisions of the ACL.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Markty 32', being in Australia, if you bought the tractor after 1 January 2011 you have remedies available under the Australian Consumer Law (ACL) through the ACCC (Australian Competition and Consumer Commission) as all goods have to be of merchantable durable and acceptable quality amongst other things.

Bleating on a forum will not do a thing to get you a remedy.

Here is an extract from the nutshell version of the ACL :

"Be aware of your rights as a farmer

From 1 January 2011, every Australian farm will have the same rights and responsibilities under the Australian Consumer Law.

By knowing your rights you will be better equipped to run your farm.

%


----------



## markty32 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for the writing about the actions to take we are quite aware of this., and the ACCC will be investigating the case., the consumer law is there to protect the buyer and yes we have alot of members who will be acting on each other the FT504 cabin with a/c is not a winner in this case the other members are writing about a/c issues brakes jamming my gearbox is tight and hyraulic pump leaking fuel tank leak also a great crack on the injector pump, everytime i call there service agent is away or an excuse trying to get someone out is imposible and yes its big $$$ for us as we saved and purchsed cash.

We have been in contact with the ACCC and VCAT in relation to the dealer National machinery traders and guess what were not the only ones. Its just not it could be a foton or a no name chinese all we want is for our tractor which we paid hard cash to work and serve us..


----------



## fotonnothappy (May 13, 2014)

Coondle said:


> Bleating on a forum will not do a thing to get you a remedy.


Actually it does help! it helps spread the word about brands of tractors that are inferior and dealers who do the wrong thing.

That way when people who do go searching thru the internet for information will come across sites like this and be aware of what they are dealing with, and take their money to a reputable dealer and buy a brand name.

Because yes, i did plenty of research when i was looking to purchase a tractor, afterall they are not exactly cheap either way, and they need to be something reliable.

A few months after faults developed with my Foton tractor i went searching the net and then lo and behold stories started popping up, after more research this company has changed names 3 times in ten years and one of them was 2 years after registering their second name.

My guess is either national machinery is going to change their name again as it is due for renewal in a few months time, or the will stop flogging Poor quality Fotons and target another cheap chinese model, or go out of business.


----------



## markty32 (May 10, 2014)

Another great story about National machinery traders nerang and campbellfield somerton victoria foton tractor review. Is it the dealer or the brand?

Don't buy a tractor from this company! they claim that they will look after your tractor with a full parts and labour warranty if problems should arise, well that is rubbish. 5 months after notifying them about a host of problems associated with the cheap tractors that they sell and that they sold to me, nothing has been done. 
They will use excuse after excuse to avoid fixing anything, tractors arrive covered in surface rust as do all the accessories that are all sitting out in the weather, everything they sell is of substandard quality and will more than likely break after the first use! 
Brakes grind like you would not believe, and don't rely on them to stop you because they wont! I am lucky I was not killed the first time I used it on a small hill on my driveway! I applied the brakes and the tractor just rolled straight backwards. 
Unless you are travelling at no more than walking pace then the brakes are useless! the seat will not lock in place and slides about as you drive.......

with repeated use of your "new" tractor (that is if you get to use it!) you will notice bits will fall off, welds will crack, oil seals will leak. 
Air Conditioners that are next to useless and are basically only a fan! 
All i can say is dont waste your money here! please buy a know brand. 
Beware of National Machinery, they are scammers


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Dually noted. No Chinese made tractors. If only I could avoid the rest of their products...


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Like it or not China is on the way and there are horror stories about known brands, usually fixed by a reputable dealer, but sometimes not.

If not fixed then the deep pockets of the old companies can stop an individual getting a remedy.

Foton does fit Perkins diesels made under licence in China.

If you have details of a court action by Perkins please post the details, Parties, court etc.

Over the years I have heard of many court actions that were but urban legend. Honda has done all sorts of things to try and stop l\the Chinese lok-alikes but there are subtle differences but overall appearance is the same. I have had both types of engine, there are 4 dead hondas sitting in my shed now but no complaints each has pumped 30 million litres or more in very adverse dusty condition. The motors are worn out and so too the close-coupled pumps I have a chinese 10 tonne front end loader with a deutz motor made under licence in china.

Last year Australia exported 440 million tonnes of iron ore to China and the trade is still growing. A new steel plant is being built in China every day. Plants are now entering the 10 milion tonnes per annum size.

It is disappointing to hear of poor quality equipment or service from any source. Why do you not hear of the Case US produced round baler that was an absolute lemon still virtually unserviceable after 3 years. I'll tell you why:

Faced with court action and irrefutable evidence Case supported the dealer to basically buy back the lemon, sell a new baler produced in Europe (a different model with haylage capability) at a discounted price and financed at a very low interest rate.

That person did not just complain to all and sundry but went and got help to bring the dealer (and thus Case) to court to get a remedy.

That farmer also wanted a machine that did what it was supposed to do.

Complaining to all and sundry did not deliver the remedy, positive targeted action did.

A neighbour bought a Chinese tractor recently (not Foton) and a hydraulic line began leaking, the dealer sent a mechanic the next day 60 miles (100KM) with a new hose and fitted it.

For price, reliability, features and the purpose, the two Fotons I have are the best tractors I have had and I have had a few longevity is yet to be seen and that can only come with time. There are 12 tractors on the place at the moment including retired/vintage, with 5 regular operational, 3 of which are Chinese, 1 UK (David Brown),. and 1 USA (Case 2290). Seven retired including 4 US (Case 930, 930 Comfort King, 832 Comfort King, Allis-Chalmers WD), 3 uk (Fordson E27N x2, Fordson E27N full track) . I have had Ferguson TE 20 (several), MF 65, MF 175, Mf 178, Case 1070, Shibaura SE 4040, Chamberlain by John Deere 3380B, IH WD 6, SAIWD6, BTD6 to name a few and driven plenty of others.

Just look at Japanese industry and how it has lifted quality and service. Kubota is alive, well and growing in the US. From my observation Chinese industry is on a faster improvement schedule than Japan was, I can see significant improvements in my Fotons though only 5 years different in age.

How often is it on this forum that the purchasers are looking not only at the product but product dealership/support (parts/service). Why?, because they know that there is not perfection even the "best" will fail at times and most gear is built down to a price not up to a standard.

Dealers can kill a product by failing to support it.

Perhaps it is the dealer and not the product.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Coondle you make a valid point about dealer support. There may be some dealer support somewhere in the US, but none that I have heard of. This is the biggest reason I ruled out any Chinese built tractor when I shopped for my first new Kubota. L3400 cut. Because of no dealer support and questionable parts availability I then had to choose between Indian, Korean, and Japanese.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Coondle you have a far better view of Chinese products than we have here in the US....everything we buy that's built in China and is not of foreign ownership (other than Chinese) seems to be junk....and oh yea, they stole someone else's idea, made it cheaper, probably with forced labour in them plants that's buying all that iron ore, and polluted the entire planet, unchecked.......


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I agree with you somedevildawg, that some Chinese equipment is junk, but some is not.

Just last month I went to the local tyre dealer for some new tyres for my Volvo truck. The Swedes build strong trucks, but there is an issue with the wheels on my truck, the wheel nut tightening torque is huge. Alloy wheels for which Volvo instructs are to be "angle torqued". From memory to be torqued to around 250 ft lbs and then tightened a further 90 degrees. I did not ever tighten to their specs, it was huge.

Returning to the story, went to the tyre dealer who got out his "BIG" rattle gun, two nuts remained unmoved. The dealer then resorted to a 3/4 inch drive socket and bar with two men on a 7 or 8 foot length of pipe and a third supporting the extension bar as it was a recessed rear dual wheel.

The tee bar screwed the 3/4 inch drive off. Usually I carry a 1 inch drive bar extension and socket plus a torque amplifier on the truck, but the truck was being sold so those had been left at home. However I had a 3/4 drive chinese ratchet bar in the truck. Now a ratchet is not supposed to be used on something like that, a tee bar yes, a ratchet bar no. Same 2 men on thesame pipe and the same one supporting the extension and both nuts were undone without the square drive or the ratchet failing.

Talking of the torque amplifier, I can buy one brand new with a 6 inch extension 2 one inch drive sockets and 58x amplification for Aus $49, a 65x with a 6 inch extension and 15 one inch drive sockets for Aus $139, or a big brand 3/4 drive ratchet bar for Aus $265.

Using the 58x amplification torque multiplier in the past, wheel nut removing only necessitated using the 12 inch long crank handle supplied.

I have had chinese rubbish too, small engines driving either high pressure (80psi) or high volume (250 gallons/minute) pumps were useless so far as longevity and fuel consumption compared with a Honda engine.

In the tool department I can buy a Chinese 3/4 drive socket set for under $100 with 22 metric and sae sockets ranging from 7/8 inch up to 2 inch with tee bar, ratchet , 18",12", 6', and 3' extensions. Can't buy one big brand ratchet bar for double that price.

I have mentioned my Chinese Front end loader, 10 ton, lifts 3 tons with ease, 125 hp Deutz motor for $40K when I bought it, with 117 hrs on the clock. At that time ,that price for same size Cat meant 15,000hrs plus and every tyre worn out and all pins and bushes flogged out plus engine transmission in need of overhaul very soon. New price then of Chinese loader was $59K and of the Cat over $150K. For my use no contest, if I had a production quarry again no contest the Cat would be far and away the better buy.

Deadmoose, you are right, dealer support is important.

The main Foton dealer here closed up the dealership, yet I still bought a secondhand 604 with fel for $14K.

Why?

Because it had only 122hrs, new price then was $29K and a green one of that size in excess of $50K.

I knew there was no dealer but with own skills and a brother tractor/heavy equipment mechanic I was prepared to take the risk for the price. It has worked for me. I have needed some welding repairs to the fel but as my brother says:
"What else do you expect if you use it like a D9"

I have also repaired the clutch twice, the first because the previous owner was in his 80's and I suspect slipped the clutch a lot on the fel work. The second because the lining fitted in the first repair was only riveted and was too thin, a section of the friction material (facing) fell off and jammed between the rest of the clutch plate and the pressure plate. Also on removal we found the pressure plate was saucer shaped, not flat. Pressure plate machined and thicker friction material riveted and bonded should give good service. Now has 900 hrs up.

My 504 is a 2002 model, so 12 years old and the ony repairs are:

A bearing and two seals to the front wheel drive shaft, the seal started leaking so replaced the bearing while the tractor apart, Parts cost $27, new oil oin the transmission close to $200.

I also had a problem with the seal on the drive of the hydraulic pump coming out and dumping the hydraulic oil into the engine sump. Solution was to have a recess machined into the pump housing for a circlip to positively retain the seal instead of relying only on friction holding it in.

Incidentally Cessna style hydraulic pumps used to have such a circlip but no longer do. The fix if the seal comes out of a Cessna style hydraulic pump is the same.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree coondle, if monitored, the Chinese CAN make good products.....Apple has certainly proved that....that's an impressive story about the rachet, I believe others have said they had good luck out of some of their tools as well, I think most foundries have closed up shop and moved over there now, so looks like most metal products are originating in ROC at least.....

Course one has to be careful when dealing with companies in ROC, careful that the Xerox company selling you product is actually the Xerox company.....


----------



## markty32 (May 10, 2014)

We understand China is the factory though we ALL AGREE WITH BACKING UP PRODUCTS!!!!

Not like all these comments below all from Leading sites!!

Our Seller National machinery traders selling foton tractors

They claim to have the BEST CHINESE TRACTORS which is why their tractors cost 4-5k more than other equivalents. Absolute rip off both Greg and Sonia I presume husband and wife, are liars and they con people into their tractors by saying they offer PARTS AND LABOUR and that no other chinese tractor dealer offers service like them...YEAH RIGHT!! What service? What labour? Ive been waiting 11 months for a repair to my hydraulic pump. Tyre blew up in the first 2 weeks of owing the darn thing. Red dust collector, that's all the foton tractors are in Australia and it doesn't help that National Machinery Traders Pty Ltd keep conning people into their glamourous warranty which is an absolute joke!!! KEEP AWAY RUN AWAY!!

They claim to have the BEST CHINESE TRACTORS which is why their tractors cost 4-5k more than other equivalents. Absolute rip off both Greg and Sonia I presume husband and wife, are liars and they con people into their tractors by saying they offer PARTS AND LABOUR and that no other chinese tractor dealer offers service like them...YEAH RIGHT!! What service? What labour? Ive been waiting 11 months for a repair to my hydraulic pump. Tyre blew up in the first 2 weeks of owing the darn thing. Red dust collector, that's all the foton tractors are in Australia and it doesn't help that National Machinery Traders Pty Ltd keep conning people into their glamourous warranty which is an absolute joke!!! KEEP AWAY RUN AWAY!!!

We need to get everyone who has been dudded by this "company" to visit all the other review sites on the internet and leave more reviews about this pathetic excuse for a company.there are plenty of other review websites out there and we need to get the word out to as many paople as possible to avaoid this company that way we may get this scam opperation closed down once and for all especially if they have no customers! no customers =no sales, no sales = no business.








Date: 25/04/2014
Doing an ABR search of this "company" seems they have changed their name 3 times in a number of years.My guess is that another name change will be on the cards very soon. One to AVOID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Entity name From To NATIONAL MACHINERY TRADERS AUSTRALIA PTY LTD 19 Oct 2011 (current) LENAR AUSTRALIA PTY LTD 25 May 2005 19 Oct 2011 VEHICLE DIRECT AUSTRALIA PTY LTD 01 Oct 2001 25 May 2005








Date: 22/04/2014
Pathetic.








Date: 17/04/2014
if only i had come across this site before purchasing my tractor.Brand new tractor with oil leaks from day one.these guys advertise "beware of parts only warranty" well i think it would have to be better that their parts and labour warranty? It seems national machinery, is all care and no responsibility when it comes to what they sell.Yes they are quick to sell you a tractor for a large some of money.but when it comes to repairs? you are left in the dark and nust left in stunning silence.All i can hope for is that others read these reviews and think twice.I am looking at my legal options over this matter and have raised the issue of taking these scammers to court as they are not going to get away with it.








Date: 14/04/2014
Beware of national machinery. that are an absolute joke! tractors that do more but cost less, pha.Should be tractors that cost you more in spare parts and repairs , and do less because they always break down and you can't use them. Cheapest is definitely NOT the best! Real rating? less that pathetic.








Date: 06/04/2014
Oh, and the 5 star rating on the 15/11/2013 was made by myself, before the tractor arrived. Now? i wish i had never dealt with this company! I should have listened to my gut instinct and bought a decent reliable brand, not opted for unreliable,Cheap Chinese junk. Not to mention the highly unprofessional and unhelpful staff (well i should quantify that.) They are very helpful, and will answer all of your questions, in a very rapid manner.That is until you have paid your money. It all goes downhill from there. The emails become less, you have to badger them to get any details,they delivery will be delayed.Any excuse they can find they will use it! Bottom line is, you should not buy a tractor from this company, well that is unless of course you want an expensive Red elephant sitting there gathering more rust, while you wait for the non existent repairs, that will never start.








Date: 06/04/2014
Seems Foton is the new Agrison! i too was sucked in by them, they are so helpful until they have your money...then they just ignore all of your emails and calls. Avoid!They claim that they offer parts and Labour warranty, ha what crap! they don't even fix your problem, just excuses. AVOID AVOID AVOID AVOID!








Date: 05/12/2013
If there was 0 star I would select that! My slasher fell apart in 20 minutes and the so called parts and labour warranty means nothing Been trying to have it fixed for 5 months they do not care at all!!!!








Date: 21/11/2013
I am sick of their ill treatment to me and will pursue it legally if anybody knows more about these dodgy dealers national machinery traders I will love to hear your stories too.








Date: 20/11/2013
They sold me used as a new I'm not happy and will fight these lieing husband and wife in legal system








Date: 20/11/2013
Some great advertising from foton but no back up service when they have your money. Wish I never got one they don't even deserve 1 star


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Why does everyone grant them one star?

If they are that bad they should be zero. If software needs updating update.


----------



## fotonnothappy (May 13, 2014)

The rating system is 1-5 stars, if they had a zero capability i am sure all of those responses would be zero.


----------



## Donavann (Jun 7, 2014)

Well i think national machinery is going to modify their name again, as it is due for renewal in a few weeks time or the will stop flogging low top quality Fotons, and target on another cheap chinese design, or go out of business.


----------



## andre12a (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi

just joined this site specially to add to this thread.

I have a five acre block near Warwick. Fifteen months ago I purchased a new Foton 254 with FEL and slasher from National Machinery Traders. Three days after delivery the FEL control started leaking oil. I rang National Machinery Traders and the following Sunday their mechanic came all the way up from the Gold Coast to fit a new control. No charge as it is part of the three year warranty during which the first year is parts and labour on site. Before he left he gave me his card and told me that if I had any trouble with the tractor on the weekend when their workshop was closed that I could ring him.

Just before Xmas I removed the FEL only to find that the hydraulic lines under the tractor were too short to join up. I rang Nat Mach Traders and they sent me, free of charge a special piece to insert to make up the length.

At about 60 hours work on the tractor and it had been pretty solid work as well, oil started leaking from the engine. Once again the mechanic came out and diagnosed the problem. Three days later he returned with a new hydraulic pump. As well as replace that, he replaced the engine oil, the hydraulic oil, tightened loose screws on the instrument panel, and fixed the hand brake lever. Again no charge.

The tractor has now done nearly 80 hrs.

I have slashed the block a few times, the first when the grass was up to the bonnet and pretty damp. I have pushed dirt to level an area to do an extension for the shed. i have built a 200 mtr long driveway, I have filled eroded spots in the gully with overburden. Ripped long furrows. Extended some of the contours. For a 25hp tractor it has worked hard.

I admit the gearbox was a bit crunchy at first and the high low ratio was a pain to shift. But over time these have loosened up. It is old technology but as an older guy who hasn't had much to do with tractors since I was in my early 20s it reminds me of the ones I used to know.

I'm not saying that there aren't problems with these and I am not saying that some might have had bad experiences with the dealer. All I am saying is the above. I think my Foton 254 is a mighty unit and I have had nothing but good experiences with the dealer and their service agent.


----------



## buyer1 (Jul 21, 2014)

been researching to buy a Chinese tractor, reading some reviews and found that national machinery are now importing the solis tractor found here. www.solistractors.com.au/products

Seems they are doing what everyone thought, changing brands and maybe the name will be next.


----------

